

A site for nerds who love numbers and watching ads - iamemera
http://truereach.org/

======
JBDJ
And you thought just checking the YouTube counter gave you a comprehensive
total of all the views a video had, guess again! It's never that easy!

------
katrinamel
I love having one place to watch all my favorite ads! And see how popular they
really are holistically.

------
Rou3323
Finally, tracking video views beyond what agencies and clients pay for

------
Digdeeper
youtube view counts don't tell the whole story. this is exactly what we need!

------
trulyhung
another reason why youtube viewcounts aren't everything.

------
mmcveigh13
a way more holistic view of campaign reach, I like it!

------
mrussell15
data is awesome! keep scraping those view counters!

